# where to find a 2.4v 0.93A xenon bulb



## KSH92474 (Mar 20, 2006)

i bought a coleman cheapie back and i put the xenon bulb in my 3D maglite firguring it would alright since the coleman ran off 4AA but i didn't see the voltage and blew out my bulb. can anyone help me locate one of these? thanks


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 20, 2006)

the name philips is also on the bulb base(its PR style base) but i looked onto sites and can't find the right amp amount.


----------



## Nubo (Mar 21, 2006)

A 2-cell Mag "Whitestar" bulb should work well. Lol - I had the same issue in reverse. I bought a 4-AA light intending to use it with rechargeables and a 3-cell bulb. I just assumed the light came with a 4-cell bulb and there was nothing on the package to indicate otherwise but discovered it was like yours -- 2 sets of 2 batteries in parallel.


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 21, 2006)

isn't there a xenon bulb for the 2cells? would that work for it? i think it was called mag-num or something


----------



## fivemega (Mar 21, 2006)

GH88, GH155 or 1164


----------



## bfg9000 (Mar 21, 2006)

This does not answer your question, but if you are using NiMH then the commonly available KPR141 would be a brighter choice than the stock bulb. Walmart, Sears, etc carry it as a 2V 1.2A bulb for rechargeable lanterns.


----------



## Paladin (Mar 21, 2006)

Phillips does make a *2.4 v 0.8 A* lamp in a PR style.

Mine are marked *Phillips HPX21* and they throw a very tight hot spot with wide spill when installed in a 2 D Maglight. I figured with the XPR103 "upgrade" for 3D's so popular, this would work similarly in a 2D, and it did.

I'm also using a *KR2.4V 0.9A* pr style lamp in my Sear 3AAA LED leftover body, and it is pretty nice. ETA: radioshack p/n 272-1157 is the KPR102, rated 2.4 v at 0.9 A. kills the 3aaa's fast, but is impressive when they are fresh.

Check at Radio Shack for lamps. Also good hardware stores (not Lowes/Home depot) like Ace sometimes have the Phillips lamps. I don't recall exactly where I came up with the pair. *Does anyone think the Phillips HPX21 rated 2.4 v. 0.8 A MIGHT survive in a 3D?* HTH.

Paladin


----------



## MoonRise (Mar 21, 2006)

Do I think a 2-cell xenon bulb might survive in a 3-D? Nope, I don't think it would.

Most xenon bulbs will not like a 50% overdrive. Heck, driving a 3-cell xenon bulb on 4 NiMH cells (rested but not drained at all) is flirting with an instaflash. Been there, done that, have the dead bulb because of it, no t-shirt though.


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 21, 2006)

paladin-i dont know what ETA means but if radioshack has got them, i might walk down there or call them maybe today and go get one. thanks for you help


----------



## Paladin (Mar 21, 2006)

ETA means Editted to add. The red info was when I looked up the bulb data online.

Paladin


----------



## KSH92474 (Apr 4, 2006)

would anyone know if lambda's PR based SMJLED would work in this? would the A(amps im guessing) be the right amount?


----------



## Nubo (Apr 5, 2006)

KSH92474 said:


> isn't there a xenon bulb for the 2cells? would that work for it? i think it was called mag-num or something



Mag makes 2 kinds of high-performance bulbs. The MagNum-Star is a Xenon bulb, and the Mag WhiteStar is a Krypton.

The Xenon might have an edge at the "intended" voltage, but doesn't tolerate overvoltage very well; it may already be at the edge at normal voltage. The Krypton versions do better at overvoltage.


----------

